# Not right



## bobberboy (Jul 8, 2014)

Just because you can doesn't mean you should. On my morning troll through Craig's List I came across a really nice wooden runabout for sale. It looked to be in good shape except someone had carpeted the deck in front of the windshield. I can't imagine what problem they were trying to solve or cover up but what a shame to treat a boat this way.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2014)

:LOL2: 

Could of been worse….a nice fake golf grass.


----------



## chevyrulz (Jul 8, 2014)

I agree, a bad choice, but have you ever walked on the front deck of one of those that's just gel coat? it's slick as eel snot! I suspect that's the why...

I realize it was never intended to be walked on, but in reality it's often necessary to put a foot there on a boat like that.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 10, 2014)

Ditto, plus it's a great way to cut down on sun glare.


----------



## bcbouy (Jul 10, 2014)

i would have purchased a cheap pair of BOAT SHOES instead of that nasty carpet job.what a shame.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 11, 2014)

OMG! that is like rolling out fake grass across a well manicured lawn.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 11, 2014)

When i first looked at the pic i thought it was sparkly gel coat.


----------



## countryboy210 (Jul 11, 2014)

The Question Is . . . 

Did You Buy It, And Going To Remod It Out Of It's Current Shame ? :?:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 11, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359212#p359212 said:


> countryboy210 » Fri Jul 11, 2014 4:27 pm[/url]"]The Question Is . . .
> 
> Did You Buy It, And Going To Remod It Out Of It's Current Shame ? :?:




DO IT!


----------



## applesauce62 (Jul 31, 2014)

My brother years ago had a mahogany and teak lake Erie boat. Beautiful boat. Carpet aaahhh!


----------



## lswoody (Jul 31, 2014)

Well it would definitely lower the value of the boat.


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 31, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=361765#p361765 said:


> lswoody » Today, 18:17[/url]"]Well it would definitely lower the value of the boat.



And maybe the whole neighborhood...


----------



## vapiper (Aug 1, 2014)

My question is.....does the carpet match the drapes?????


----------



## Y_J (Aug 2, 2014)

Bet it won't take long to fade....


----------



## jaymoussy (Aug 3, 2014)

Someone I know would make me vacuum that!


----------

